# Kaeto having a bath



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Ahah, Kaeto is adorable!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Haha little enough to be in the sink. Cute!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, cute! I wish my pup could be bathed so easily, lol...


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That's adorable, looks like Kaeto is really enjoying his bath!


----------

